
Ask HN: How do people with extreme social anxiety get internships? - aratakareigen
Hi HN, I&#x27;m a third-year Computer Science student and all my friends already have multiple internships and jobs under their belt. I want to intern but the fear of rejection is overwhelming. I know this is a very first-world problem, but do you have any advice?
======
derrick_jensen
I just toss a lot of applications around online. What sort of engagement have
you been getting so far (phone interviews, onsite, etc)?

